# I really shouldn't let him do this!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I was cleaning out my closet this weekend and throwing away some old wrapping paper. Cash came in and jumped right in the middle of the wrapping paper and just started rolling around and ripping it. This is really not something that I should have let him do, but he was having so much fun and making me laugh at the same time - this kept him entertained for over an hour. 

http://youtu.be/3n5uDmOtri4


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Wickedly enjoyable... thanks, that topped off an amazingly good day............


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

One-yes, it's impossible to say no when they look so cute. Two-we always give Dozer stuff the shred like cardboard boxes, water bottles, junk mail. It means you don't have to buy new toys and it burns some energy.


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Hudson and paper = match made in heaven. We give him boxes, cartons etc. and he LOVES them...he mostly spits out the paper and has a ball doing it, so why not !

too cute though - wish you could wrap him up !


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We let Kian do the same thing once a year....guess when


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

This is too cute. Luna is a big fan of paper but her paper of choice is toilet paper. 
We've been known to forget to close the bathroom door and have come home to what was a full roll of toilet paper in piles all over the floor.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Does Luna's handy work look a little like this?

Stupid pic won't upload.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

"I really shouldn't let him do this!" ... YES you should let him do this... it's fun and looks like fun. 

Sometimes my V eats tissue paper... wipes for his insides.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I just love these dogs, they find fun in anything!! Luckily he hasn't found the toilet paper yet or he would be dragging that all over the house


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Love it! Beau hasn't had a chance to do this yet but I'm sure when Christmas arrives it will be errr, fun?! ;D


----------

